# Hello



## Pagg55 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi everyone. I am new here, but i have been reading forum discussions here for a few weeks now. I am in my late 20s and have been with my wife for over 10 years. I am happy to be here and I am looking forward to getting/giving advice on a variety of subjects.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! There are many sub forums here so you should be able to find the help and support you need.


----------

